# old fashioned hard work



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

This is how my grandfather made his living back in the day. He started working in woods crews in the 20's, and in the 30's-50's hired his own crews and bought woodland and stumpage to cut.
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1a92e573-ced8-334c-50b6-306e41d75b9f&size=>
My father is the little boy on the tree they are cutting up, and my grandfather is the one with the white shirt and braces.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's quite a buzz rig he had. What make is that tractor that's powering it?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That's quite a buzz rig he had. What make is that tractor that's powering it? *


D'OH!! Sorry, that's his first tractor, a '47 W4 IH. The picture was taken in 1949, about 3-4 miles from here.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Did he sell a lot of firewood? Looks like they're making up some cants also.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Argee, he sold only pulp, their was no market for fire wood at that time here as every one had their own in this area. He didn't like to sell logs because he'd had some bad experiences with the small mills of the day when he started out, the whole company store thing!
THe only firewood he cut was to heat the camps and for my grandmother to cook with. She went along with him in the camps and was the cook. That's how my dad and his 2 sisters spent thier fomative years, traveling around place to place in the camps. My dad started school where that picture was taken in a one room school, they were there for about 6 months, and he finished the year else where.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*yep thats hard work*

parts man do yall still have the tractor and the saw mill.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*IH W-4*

Here is that tractor


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, he traded that W4 for another in '51, and it for a 300utility in 56, and we've had numerous other tractors since. Saddly we have no idea what happened to the original tractor or where it might be now. We do however have a W4 that we are in the process of restoring now. As for the wood cutter, my grandfather was quite a progressive kind of guy and I expect he sold it as soon as he bought the first chain saw.

Slipshod, close, that picture is actually an I4 or industrial model. The fenders are different, and the industrials had a foot throttle and clutch brake to aid in shifting gears. They had the same basic power train though, otherwise.


----------

